# Goodwood meet november 12th



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Right next meet will be Saturday 12th november. There will also be a trackday on at goodwood so we can watch that and have a look round the cars. Normal procedure get there for 9am have something to eat and drink. Everyone is welcome and look forward to seeing you guys there.






























1)cam69

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

have to book it for when I'm still in america dont you! lol

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> have to book it for when I'm still in america dont you! lol
> 
> J
> xx


Lol sorry jess there will be plenty more though.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is this still happening???

Don`t seem to be a lot of takers at the moment


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Is this still happening???
> 
> Don`t seem to be a lot of takers at the moment


Hi i think so a lot of the guys just turn up but if everyone can let me know i will start listing all the names down.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, I think a few are away but I will be there... Are we going for 9 till 11 still?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Unfortunately it looks like im working saturday guys sorry.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

That's a shame mate, I'm still planning on going for the breakfast, 9-11


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wahaay looks like there could be a few of us then


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like it will be persisting it down, so my TT will be staying all wrapped up and dry.


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Typically the weather looks like heavy rain tomorrow so I think the TT will stay tucked up in the garage, roll on Summer....


----------



## hurricanehunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Apologies for not being able to make tomorrow's get-together.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

When's your next meet? I'm ex Sussex fellow who now lives in Essex but would love to join you as my parents still live in fontwell near Goodwood and I like spending time in Sussex country side.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

jev said:


> When's your next meet? I'm ex Sussex fellow who now lives in Essex but would love to join you as may parents still live in fontwell near Goodwood.


Hi i will sort one out for early spring mate.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cam69 said:


> jev said:
> 
> 
> > When's your next meet? I'm ex Sussex fellow who now lives in Essex but would love to join you as may parents still live in fontwell near Goodwood.
> ...


chop chop Cam lol I may even bring Sax

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> > jev said:
> ...


Lol we need some better weather first. I would bring my dog but not sure i want dog hair on my recaros !

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm up for it, sax or no sax lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We can get good weather now, it might be a bit chilly but worth naming a date and saying subject to the weather forecast. (Avoid the Saturday of the Southdowns Rally as Goodwood gets packed out and parking will be in the mud)


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Keen interest from this end


----------

